# i miss old TBT



## zantrul (Jun 28, 2012)

i like the old TBT better the new sucks because of the new  members no ones barely ever active there's always 25-30 people viewing the Gates and like 98% are guests and barely any members play ACCF or ACWW. Seriously TBT what happened maybe the AC3D needs to be released for more activity here because now everyone's dead and the people who's  not are whiny crybaby fags the admins are great but seriously this forums not the same anymore RIP old TBT:c


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 28, 2012)

that's messed up talking stuff about the new members


----------



## Mino (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't talk to me about old TBT, boy!


----------



## zantrul (Jun 28, 2012)

sorry guys but new members suck i miss old members


----------



## Mino (Jun 28, 2012)

zantrul said:


> sorry guys but new members suck i miss old members



Maybe it's time for you to graduate and start posting in Brewster's exclusively.  You can become a jaded mother****er like myself with nothing insightful or video game-related to say.


----------



## Numner (Jun 28, 2012)

zantrul said:


> i like the old TBT better the new sucks because of the new [...] everyone's dead and the people who's  not are whiny crybaby fags



So you're complaining about TBT because the new people complain too much?


----------



## zantrul (Jun 28, 2012)

Numner said:


> So you're complaining about TBT because the new people complain too much?



not actually complaining just want to tell the amdins whatsup idunno if that complaining


----------



## Numner (Jun 28, 2012)

zantrul said:


> not actually complaining just want to tell the amdins whatsup idunno if that complaining



Fair enough. But I'll bet you what that it will heat up come Animal Crossing 3d.


----------



## zantrul (Jun 28, 2012)

Numner said:


> Fair enough. But I'll bet you what that it will heat up come Animal Crossing 3d.



i hope so man i truly hope so long live TBT <3


----------



## Keenan (Jun 28, 2012)

zantrul said:


> i like the old TBT better the new sucks because of the new  members no ones barely ever active there's always 25-30 people viewing the Gates and like 98% are guests and barely any members play ACCF or ACWW. Seriously TBT what happened maybe the AC3D needs to be released for more activity here because now everyone's dead and the people who's  not are whiny crybaby fags the admins are great but seriously this forums not the same anymore RIP old TBT:c


So let me get this straight; the new TBT "sucks" because of newer members, such as myself, inactive members, such as yourself, and because less people are playing a four year old game. Well guess what, new members join every day, and a lot of us are great people. Maybe you should meet us before making a thread complaining about us. It's also a bit hypocritical to complain about inactive members, considering your 170 posts and the fact that this is the first time I've ever seen you in my 7 months on TBT.
Your grammar sucks, too.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 28, 2012)

This thread hurt my head. Being active will promote more activity so feel free to be more actively active. 

"You're not part of the solution; you're part of the problem!" -That voice in Freeman's Mind


----------



## Numner (Jun 28, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Your grammar sucks, too.



you're grammar u hippocrit really r u even trying?


----------



## Keenan (Jun 28, 2012)

Numner said:


> you're grammar u hippocrit really r u even trying?


I'm not even going to bother. This just doesn't make sense.


----------



## zantrul (Jun 28, 2012)

Keenan said:


> So let me get this straight; the new TBT "sucks" because of newer members, such as myself, inactive members, such as yourself, and because less people are playing a four year old game. Well guess what, new members join every day, and a lot of us are great people. Maybe you should meet us before making a thread complaining about us. It's also a bit hypocritical to complain about inactive members, considering your 170 posts and the fact that this is the first time I've ever seen you in my 7 months on TBT.
> Your grammar sucks, too.


What dude i dont even know you and and im not inactive inactive my ass im active as hell look at the ****ing posts in the past weeks.  this games 4 years old but look at ****ing brawls community its not the GAMES age its the ****ing people and my grammar is  GREAT my keyboard is just trash as of now


----------



## Numner (Jun 29, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'm not even going to bother. This just doesn't make sense.



ye ur rite ur centense dont make sense


----------



## Keenan (Jun 29, 2012)

zantrul said:


> What dude i dont even know you and and im not inactive inactive my ass im active as hell look at the ****ing posts in the past weeks.  this games 4 years old but look at ****ing brawls community its not the GAMES age its the ****ing people and my grammar is  GREAT my keyboard is just trash as of now


If you were active, you would have at least seen me around TBT. The number of people who play city folk and wild world are going down mostly because of ac:3ds. The hype for the new game draws people away from earlier versions, just like most people stopped playing Melee for brawl. Not capitalizing I and other proper nouns + run on sentences = bad grammar.


----------



## zantrul (Jun 29, 2012)

Keenan said:


> If you were active, you would have at least seen me around TBT. The number of people who play city folk and wild world are going down mostly because of ac:3ds. The hype for the new game draws people away from earlier versions, just like most people stopped playing Melee for brawl. Not capitalizing I and other proper nouns + run on sentences = bad grammar.



ok first off this is the internet not a ****ing college class for speech and grammar, and second off I've seen you before you just post on lame crap i honestly doubt a new game draws attention from an old game when the new games not even out and Melee died because brawls actually OUT but then again melee isn't dead because people are downloading Project M which is melee with brawls graphics (you should try it its nice PM me if you're interested) so dont go using that as an excuse its the people that make the game its the people that plays the game and its the people that kills the game nuff said


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 29, 2012)

HEY GUYS.

LET'S CALM DOWN HERE.
Remember the love and hapiness of old TB- oh god, I can't say that with a straight face.
Having a grammar/activity/whatever flamewar here doesn't help anything, though.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 29, 2012)

zantrul said:


> ok first off this is the internet not a ****ing college class for speech and grammar, and second off I've seen you before you just post on lame crap i honestly doubt a new game draws attention from an old game when the new games not even out and Melee died because brawls actually OUT but then again melee isn't dead because people are downloading Project M which is melee with brawls graphics (you should try it its nice PM me if you're interested) so dont go using that as an excuse its the people that make the game its the people that plays the game and its the people that kills the game nuff said


It's understood that good grammar isn't necessarily expected over the Internet, but I stress it anyway. I agree that people kill games off, but it happens to most games. If you're interested in keeping city folk alive, go to someone's town or try to initiate something , like my event: summer of city folk. You can't complain if you're not going to do something to fix what you're complaining about, and espicially not if you don't even have a legitimate reason to complain. New member will come, old members will go, and games will loose popularity.



?Jack? said:


> HEY GUYS.
> 
> LET'S CALM DOWN HERE.
> Remember the love and hapiness of old TB- oh god, I can't say that with a straight face.
> Having a grammar/activity/whatever flamewar here doesn't help anything, though.


Call it what you want, I'm having a debate. Nothing wrong with debating, I'm having fun.


----------



## Numner (Jun 29, 2012)

Keenan said:


> games will *loose *popularity.



Horrible grammar 0/10.


----------



## zantrul (Jun 29, 2012)

Numner said:


> Horrible grammar 0/10.



lmao owned


----------



## zantrul (Jun 29, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It's understood that good grammar isn't necessarily expected over the Internet, but I stress it anyway. I agree that people kill games off, but it happens to most games. If you're interested in keeping city folk alive, go to someone's town or try to initiate something , like my event: summer of city folk. You can't complain if you're not going to do something to fix what you're complaining about, and espicially not if you don't even have a legitimate reason to complain. New member will come, old members will go, and games will loose popularity.
> 
> 
> Call it what you want, I'm having a debate. Nothing wrong with debating, I'm having fun.



dude your so dead you dont even cheack the thread becuase i posted on the thread and noone ever responded go over derrr boi


----------



## zantrul (Jun 29, 2012)

?Jack? said:


> HEY GUYS.
> 
> LET'S CALM DOWN HERE.
> Remember the love and hapiness of old TB- oh god, I can't say that with a straight face.
> Having a grammar/activity/whatever flamewar here doesn't help anything, though.



your'e right man but i wasn't actually trying to piss people off here i just wanted the admins to know that new members suck and i wanted new members to change their actions, but someone had to be a douche and make it into an argument which further proves my point that new TBT sucks ass.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 29, 2012)

Numner said:


> Horrible grammar 0/10.


You can never trust iPhone autocorrect.



zantrul said:


> your'e right man but i wasn't actually trying to piss people off here i just wanted the admins to know that new members suck and i wanted new members to change their actions, but someone had to be a douche and make it into an argument which further proves my point that new TBT sucks ass.


I argued because you insulted me. May I ask why every single new member sucks? Did we do something that displeased you? If you don't like the "new" TBT, then leave. I love it here, new members and old members, city folk and no city folk. Deal with it. Also, you say you wanted the admins to see this thread, what did you think they were going to do? Ban all the new members, force everyone to play city folk, and bring back inactive members?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 29, 2012)

There isn't anything new about TBT other than we have a new domain name and forum host.

All that has happened that you mentioned would have happened regardless of where the forums are. To be honest, if you're expecting much from new members on a forum dedicated to Animal Crossing, then you're silly.
I get that you're upset that not much actually goes on here, save for the rare couple of things, and the newer members being kids, but that's the crowd this forum is going to attract.

This isn't the first time TBT has gone down the hole either, you should have been here for 09. lol


----------



## zantrul (Jun 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> There isn't anything new about TBT other than we have a new domain name and forum host.
> 
> All that has happened that you mentioned would have happened regardless of where the forums are. To be honest, if you're expecting much from new members on a forum dedicated to Animal Crossing, then you're silly.
> I get that you're upset that not much actually goes on here, save for the rare couple of things, and the newer members being kids, but that's the crowd this forum is going to attract.
> ...


I was here in 09 i remember that i just remade an account becuase i forgot my old account info i think my old account was Sonicguy3 or something when i was a sonic fanboy *** lol but thank you for explaining in a non douchey way


----------



## zantrul (Jun 29, 2012)

Keenan said:


> You can never trust iPhone autocorrect.
> 
> 
> I argued because you insulted me. May I ask why every single new member sucks? Did we do something that displeased you? If you don't like the "new" TBT, then leave. I love it here, new members and old members, city folk and no city folk. Deal with it. Also, you say you wanted the admins to see this thread, what did you think they were going to do? Ban all the new members, force everyone to play city folk, and bring back inactive members?



You're blowing this way out of proportion i wasn't any of that i just wanted new members to change a bit and actually show interest in the forum they joined maybe if you saw an actually ACTIVE forum you would know what i'm saying


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 29, 2012)

Getting newer members to participate in being active is gonna be hard when most of the current members aren't doing anything either. I wish the forum would liven up too, but there is only so much you can offer people when they're only interested in one thing, which I would assume is Animal Crossing to the newer members.

In all honesty, I can't wait for when the forums explode to life again when the new game comes out but I'm dreading it at the same time because it's going to be a madhouse. More so than usual.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 29, 2012)

zantrul said:


> You're blowing this way out of proportion i wasn't any of that i just wanted new members to change a bit and actually show interest in the forum they joined maybe if you saw an actually ACTIVE forum you would know what i'm saying


You're getting more and more reasonable. TBT is extremely important to me, and I take a lot of pride in being a part of its awesome community. If you had narrowed "new members" down a little bit, I might not have gotten so defensive. There are members that stay confined to the gate, but there are also ones that love this forum like they've been here from the start.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 29, 2012)

"I told him I hated him and for some reason he had to act offended."

It's nice that you're feeling nostalgic and all but you seem to fail to see that there is a fair bit of hate in your word choice.


Also if games don't let loose popularity who will set it free?


----------



## Keenan (Jun 29, 2012)

Ryudo Dragoon said:


> "I told him I hated him and for some reason he had to act offended."


The nerve of some people.


----------



## zantrul (Jun 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Getting newer members to participate in being active is gonna be hard when most of the current members aren't doing anything either. I wish the forum would liven up too, but there is only so much you can offer people when they're only interested in one thing, which I would assume is Animal Crossing to the newer members.
> 
> In all honesty, I can't wait for when the forums explode to life again when the new game comes out but I'm dreading it at the same time because it's going to be a madhouse. More so than usual.


Lol i agree totally 100% I'm adding you to contacts i can actually talk to a mature person like you


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 29, 2012)

Contacts?
and thanks, I'm glad you think so. =p


----------



## Numner (Jun 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> There isn't anything new about TBT other than we have a new domain name and forum host.
> 
> All that has happened that you mentioned would have happened regardless of where the forums are. To be honest, if you're expecting much from new members on a forum dedicated to Animal Crossing, then you're silly.
> I get that you're upset that not much actually goes on here, save for the rare couple of things, and the newer members being kids, but that's the crowd this forum is going to attract.
> ...



I remember the move being the reason for the dip in inactivity.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

Obv we lose members, we get irritating people like you come here and go cray cray

It happens.
Forums lose members, forums gain members,
that's what makes us a family. 
[size=-2]Yes, to me the forum is like my second or third family. Idk why it just is.[/size]


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2012)

@Numner: Seems kind of like a silly reason to leave, but I wouldn't be too surprised.

Plus I think most members were sort of drifting away even before.


----------



## zantrul (Jun 29, 2012)

lmfao thunderstruck SENOR member


----------



## Numner (Jun 29, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> @Numner: Seems kind of like a silly reason to leave, but I wouldn't be too surprised.
> 
> Plus I think most members were sort of drifting away even before.



Well yeah. But the move was the big push. Most people just got lazy and tired of it. And the more members that left, the more members that left. A lot of people weren't in it for AC but for the regulars.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 29, 2012)

Everything changes, for better or worse.  All we can do is try to make things work out for the best.

All the good times you had in the past, all the people lost in time or space, they are all still there at that time as they were at the exact moments you care for them for.  If you consider another time simply as you would a different country, albeit one you can no longer go to, it still comforts me knowing such an event existed and through whatever miracle I am able to carry it with me to the future.  Am I sad for things lost, yes, but I know that just as amazing things can be around the bend as long as I allow them to be.


----------



## Justin (Jun 29, 2012)

I think you need to realize this forum is based on a franchise that hasn't seen a new game for nearly 4 years. There's really only so much that one can do about that.

Also, you seriously need to show some more respect for our newer members. Sure, some of them might not leave the Gate very often. Do you know who's fault that is? It's our fault for not trying harder to welcome them to the rest of the forum. Threads like these really don't help the situation.


----------



## Mino (Jun 29, 2012)

It's always refreshing to see people getting into futile arguments without my help.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 29, 2012)

If oyu miss the old TBT, why don't you try to help make it like the old one? Why don't you find a way to make guests join?
If you're not willing to put the effort, you haven o right to complain.
Oh, and please don't call people fags. It just makes you look like a huge jerk.

And you weren't talking about me, complaining and stuff right? Because I've been here for a year.


----------



## Josh (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't even think I've even seen you on the old TBT :S


----------



## Elliot (Jun 29, 2012)

olol @ the fight ...


----------



## Cloud (Jun 29, 2012)

New members such, eh?
Aww how nice, I must suck then.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 29, 2012)

You could say "certain" new members so your not lumping all of them together. Then if someone says, "you think i suck" you can say only certain new members.

And some of us do participate in things other than the silly gate section


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2012)

zantrul said:


> not actually complaining just want to tell the amdins whatsup idunno if that complaining


I agree with Keenan. Saying the new members suck is wrong. There are plenty of great new members here. You have no right to complain about the activity of the site since you haven't been active in a while. You weren't even here the old TBT, considering we moved in 2010 or 2009. If it's the former, then you were only here for about six months, if that. You're still a new member, Mr. 182 posts. You complain about activity? Then go be active! I also agree with him that your grammar is far from being good. Did Jimmy slap you with EAC or something?


----------



## Keenan (Jun 29, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I agree with Keenan. Saying the new members suck is wrong. There are plenty of great new members here. You have no right to complain about the activity of the site since you haven't been active in a while. You weren't even here the old TBT, considering we moved in 2010 or 2009. If it's the former, then you were only here for about six months, if that. You're still a new member, Mr. 182 posts. You complain about activity? Then go be active! I also agree with him that your grammar is far from being good. Did Jimmy slap you with EAC or something?


BB to the rescue! Thanks for backing me up.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2012)

@zantrul Look at your post count, there are some 'new members' who have more than you do, in half the time.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

I found this thread very offensive, but then I saw he posted it and laughed so hard LOL!
But still, this was very uncalled for, I am a new member, I didn't learn about this site until recently, and I just had to join since it involved animal crossing. I've been posting on the AC3DS forum, and I most likely will stop posting a couple months into the AC3DS release, well at least not posting as much, because I will be hooked on the game. I am far from inactive, you have no right in calling other inactive when you are hardly active yourself!


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> considering we moved in 2010 or 2009.



We've been here for almost a year and a half; we moved in January of '11.

You know... for the record.


----------



## Dylab (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha this. Is getting funny


----------



## Numner (Jun 30, 2012)

Dylab said:


> Haha this. Is getting funny



Yeah I. Know.



Bacon Boy said:


> You weren't even here the old TBT, considering we moved in 2010 or 2009. If it's the former, then you were only here for about six months, if that.



He was here for the new old TBT, and apparently this is a second account of his so possibly before that.

@this whole thread I'm not completely sure the guy's serious. To use an icky word, he be trolling.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 30, 2012)

Trevor said:


> We've been here for almost a year and a half; we moved in January of '11.
> 
> You know... for the record.


I could have sworn it's been longer. ._. And I meant the end of 2010/2009. I figured it was more 2010.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 30, 2012)

What did the old site look like anyway? And why was it changed?


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/index/


idk Jeremy wanted to move to vB for stuff


----------



## Princess (Jun 30, 2012)

You were a new member once too~


----------



## Trundle (Jun 30, 2012)

zantrul said:


> not actually complaining just want to tell the amdins whatsup idunno if that complaining



Your original post sounds very whiny. 
As if a 5-year old was posting.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 30, 2012)

Dylab said:


> Haha this. Is getting funny



Lol, IKR? I laughed through the first 3 pages. HAHAHHAHA!


----------



## n00srac (Jun 30, 2012)

Trundle said:


> Your original post sounds very whiny.
> As if a 5-year old was posting.



Not to be off topic, but i finally remembered here your name comes from because of your signature


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 30, 2012)

We didn?t start the flame war,
Peeps were hatin? on it
?fore I left my comment.

We didn?t start the flame war,
Let the whole wide world know
I?m a big old *******.

8)


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2012)

Everyone starts off somewhere, let the new members take their time to come out and enjoy the whole forum.

Closed.


----------

